# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Arturo de Ascanio y su Matrix.

## Edo Sánchez

Aca dejo un video subido recientemente a youtube en donde el maestro Arturo de Ascanio performa una version de matrix , realmente me ha dejado asombrado. Por cierto segun la gente que subio el video Tony Slydini se encontraba en primera fila presenciando el espectaculo.




Saludos

----------


## Javivy

Puedes poner el enlace por favor? Es que desde el movil no lo puedo ver =S
Saludos!

----------


## luis_bcn

una maravilla!!!

----------


## mayico

Enlace plisss

----------


## Prendes

Ascanio - Matrix - YouTube

----------


## Javivy

Muchas gracias Prendes  :Wink1: 
No me cansaré de decirlo ¡Que grande Ascanio!

----------


## sann

Con todos ustedes el matrix mas largo de la historia :P no hay palabras (L)

----------


## gabysmall

es genial..cuando lo vi por primera vez me quede asombrado ....

----------


## Dramagic

Esta es la versión de Ross Bertram. Podeis encontrarla en Estrellas de la Magia.

Sann, no entiendo tu comentario. Si lo que dices es que es un matrix muy lento, nadie dice que el matrix deba ser rápido.

----------


## Ignacio H

Creo recordar que incorporé este y varios videos al foro dedicado a "Videos de magos". Lo digo por si alguien quiere ver mas videos de estos. 

Un saludo! :D

----------

